# Apparently…



## Contused (Oct 1, 2021)

…Sunday, 3 October, is Grandparents' Day 2021 in the United Kingdom.







Yippee!

I wonder if my grandchildren know.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2021)

I doubt very much whether any of our 7, do!


----------

